# DJ equipment



## Maureen_Elfar

Hi everyone !

I recieved very helpful comments on my last post .... So, here I am with another !

Does anyone know where I can buy DJ equipment in Cairo. A friend has asked me if I can help. He's looking for Technics and high end brands.

Many thanks!


----------



## DeadGuy

Not sure about what kinda equipments would be required for a DJ, and sure I wouldn't know of a place to sell those, but for electronics in general all I can suggest would be the RadioShack stores.......Best available quality for most of the well known brands, and quiet reasonable prices considering the quality (Yes you'd probably find the same product sold somewhere else for a cheaper price, but the quality?! Can't even compare that!)......

Unless of course he's got a specific brand in mind that already got a local dealership/distributor, then going for those would be his best shot!

Good luck!


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Hi ....Thanks for your speedy reply ! Radioshack only supplies electronics for daily use, not turn tables, electronic mixers etc. My friend is looking for DJ equipment to mix records .... Our search will continue ! 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Whiskey96

Hi.... same answer as for the musical instruments Q....

Pretty much all of their electronic gear is good quality, high-end stuff....
(Don't forget to ask about the guarantee..  )
From Ahmed Taysir St, walk or drive up Asmaa Fahmy St. which is the opposite
side of the Girl's College (Colait El Banet) from the Commonwealth War Graves....
On the left you will find Al Khodeir stationery shop, which is also stationary....
You can't miss it - it has a huge Egyptian flag painted on the corner.... 
Turn left onto Ibn Hagar Al Asqlany St., and Al F anny is halfway up the street on
the right, up on the 1st floor...


----------



## Maureen_Elfar

Many thanks


----------



## TravelX

Whiskey69, great , you got a lot of information 


Maureen did your friend find what he was looking for ?


----------



## TravelX

thanks again for the information, but now i finaly managed to get my Xone DB4 mixing console from my parents 

Thats enogh Dj-Equipment for now, but i coulnd stay any longer without it 

best regards


----------



## BeckyEmilia

Maureen_Elfar said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I recieved very helpful comments on my last post .... So, here I am with another !
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy DJ equipment in Cairo. A friend has asked me if I can help. He's looking for Technics and high end brands.
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi Maureen, 
I am a newbie and am willing to buy a DJ controller. I have read an article about the Best DJ Controller under 500 but I am confused between Pioneer DDJ and Numark MixTrack. Can you guide me, which is the best of these two? 
Thanks,


----------

